

A Dystopian Welfare State Funded by Clicks - mgunes
http://evgenymorozov.tumblr.com/post/126030163570/a-dystopian-welfare-state-funded-by-clicks

======
lnlyplnt
Though this is an interesting thought experiment, the author misses one key
point: Advertising has historically only been about 1% of GDP and there is
nothing to suggest that it will grow. To suggest that Advertising can support
increasingly large parts of the economy is a bit unrealistic.

